# Pipe-weed Collection



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 14, 2018)

For those who don't want to wade through the pipe thread:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/is-anyone-a-pipe-smoker.23390/

You might find this amusing. Ol' Muttnchop is a big Tolkien fan. Check out his tobacco jars:






He doesn't get to them till about 2:20. You can see his Bilbo pipe at 6:00, on his Tolkien and Narnia bookshelf.

Some LOTR art can be seen in other vids.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 14, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For those who don't want to wade through the pipe thread:
> 
> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/is-anyone-a-pipe-smoker.23390/
> 
> ...




I may not partake now, (for my own reasons), but it kinda neat I got further threads started.


Thanks for the feature, Squint!


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 14, 2018)

Sure -- just thought it was interesting that others started smoking a pipe because of LOTR.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 14, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sure -- just thought it was interesting that others stared smoking a pipe because of LOTR.




Yeah, I hear that. In my Christmas story that I am going to have edited and will self-publish it, I feature it because it was of that time, even though I may not partake myself. 


I have fun little chapters in my own Christmas story that feature pipes. I hope others enjoy it, and imagine the sights and smells of the scenes. I may not do it now, but I know it adds a certain realism and richness to a scene or time.



CL


----------



## Halasían (Jul 17, 2020)

Back in early 1976 when I was a senior in high school I had just finished reading the Lord of the Rings and thought a tobacco pipe would be cool to smoke. I went into a place at the local mall called The Tinderbox and they had every imaginable type of tobacco. They did have some Old Toby and Longbottom Leaf, and had some fancy pipes and tobacco in 'Gandalf's Garage'. I had been in there before I read the books and seen the references but had no idea what they meant.

Likewise, since I was an avid weed smoker and a lot of it was burned via a pipe, when I read the books the first time, my thoughts were it was a reference to cannabis. I know from the appendices that this was not the case, but still, I enjoyed my "pipeweed" whilst reading that first time. Here is an interesting page about the subject.

I hear rumours that an old headshop in Seattle that used to go by the name 'Gandalf's' is now the *'Wizard's Pipeweed'* store.

As for my smoking days... I answered that in the Pipe thread.


----------



## Miguel (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm smoking Lemon Cake sativa-dominant, it's very good 🧙‍♂️


----------

